# Press Release: Dish Network Launches NBA TV HD



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

*DISH NETWORK® BRINGS HIGH-DEFINITION NBA HOOPS
TO NATION'S LARGEST HD LINEUP*​*
Englewood, Colo. - Oct. 30, 2007* - DISH Network®, home of the best sports and movies in high definition (HD) as well as the best HD DVR in the industry, announced today that NBA TV is now included in DISH Network's industry-leading national lineup of HD programming. With 75 channels, DISH Network's continues to offer more national HD programming than any pay-TV provider in the United States.

"Bringing NBA TV HD to the home of the best sports and movies in HD is a natural move for DISH Network and a slam dunk for hoops fans," said Eric Sahl, senior vice president of Programming for DISH Network. "Pairing DISH Network's amazing picture quality with the best HD DVR anywhere will make watching all the action from home nearly every bit as exciting as going to the game."

NBA TV is a hoop fan's dream and the ultimate source for all things basketball, featuring live NBA games every week, basketball news and information, exclusive interviews with the game's greatest stars and legends, and original series spotlighting today's players and coaches as well as the most memorable moments in the NBA's history. NBA TV will offer its first HD games of the 2007-08 season on Sunday, Nov. 4.

"We are thrilled to team up with DISH Network to provide their subscribers with the opportunity to experience the powerful combination of NBA basketball and high-definition through NBA TV in HD," said NBA Deputy Commissioner and Chief Operating Officer Adam Silver.

Subscribers to America's Top 100 package with DishHD will receive NBA TV HD free on Channel 402. DishHD is available free for six months to new customers, and new DISH Network subscribers may also receive a free upgrade to the company's industry-leading and award-winning HD DVR receivers. Through Jan. 31, 2008, both current and new qualifying DISH Network DishHD customers may also enjoy up to $800 of instant savings on a variety of Sharp's most popular line of flat panel HDTVs.

For more information about DISH Network, DishHD or NBA TV HD, call 1-800-333-DISH (3474), visit www.dishnetwork.com or contact your local retailer.
# # #​
*About EchoStar Communications Corporation*
EchoStar Communications Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH) has been a leader for more than 27 years in satellite TV equipment sales and support worldwide. The Company's DISH Network® is the fastest-growing pay-TV provider in the country since 2000, providing more than 13.585 million satellite TV customers with industry-leading customer satisfaction which has surpassed major cable companies for seven years running. DISH Network customers also enjoy access to a premier line of award-winning Digital Video Recorders (DVRs), hundreds of video and audio channels, the most International channels in the U.S., industry-leading Interactive TV applications, Latino programming, and the best sports and movies in HD. DISH Network offers a variety of package and price options including the lowest all-digital price in America, the DishDVR Advantage Package, high-speed Internet service, a free upgrade to the best HD DVR in the industry, and six months free of DishHD. EchoStar is included in the Nasdaq-100 Index (NDX) and is a Fortune 300 company. Visit www.echostar.com or call 1-800-333-DISH (3474) for more information.

*About NBA TV*
Launched in 1999, NBA TV is a fan's all-access network for everything basketball. The network offers over 400 games annually including more than 100 NBA regular season and playoff games, WNBA action, D-League competition, weekly Euroleague Games, and major international events like the FIBA Americas Championship. The network, which can be seen in 73 countries, features more than 20 original series; exclusive access to NBA events; news from around the world of basketball; nightly highlights; Top 10 Plays of the Day; interviews with the game's insiders, including current stars and legends; and exciting new technology such as High Definition. In addition, NBA TV offers real-time statistics, the latest fantasy basketball and video game news, and Video-On-Demand.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Interesting...

Looks like the new NBATV is now going to be part of the basic package, like NFL is. Used to be you had to get multisport or AEP if you didn't sign up for League Pass.

So there should be more NBATV HD games on this season with Dish as well. I already see some populating in the guide for this weekend.


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

I thinks its funny that Dish is STILL claiming to have the largest HD line up in the nation. Did I miss something but how can they claim this? NBA HD must be one powerful channel!


----------



## elbodude (Jul 13, 2006)

That's all find and dandy....But I am still without FSN HD in the 5th largest market!!!


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

What I wonder is, will AT100 subs who don't have HD yet now start getting NBA TV?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

D* vs E* moved here ...
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=107350

Let's talk about NBA TV HD!


----------



## ukwes21 (Apr 11, 2007)

So does this mean if you have HD and anything top 100 and higher you will get HD NBA TV now?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

That is the way the press release reads. I checked with a friend with AT200 and he does not have 402 in his guide (but he doesn't have DishHD ... just the grandfathered $9.99 HD pack).


----------



## ukwes21 (Apr 11, 2007)

That is the way I read it too. I have the multi sports pack now and might cancel it cause NBA TV is the only reason I have it. But since I am top 250 and have HD I shouldn't need to multi sports pack now.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I'd wait until someone without sports pack or AEP confirms having the channel. Occasionally E*'s press releases are ahead of reality!


----------



## Dicx (Sep 17, 2007)

Too bad it couldn't have been FX for a new season of Nip/Tuck that starts tonight.


----------



## Bagman (Aug 14, 2004)

I have DVR Advantage package and I get NBA TV HD.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Since we are also supposed to be getting a free preview month of NBA LEague pass... we might not know for sure if it stays with us after a month.

I have AT250, not AEP, and I don't have multisport... so I'll have to vote again in 30 days if I still have it.

But that press release reads as if it is part of the AT100 package now.


----------



## saltrek (Oct 22, 2005)

Are we really getting a free month of League Pass? The preview is usually only for a week or so.


----------

